# Orijen causing loose stools



## summer (Jan 19, 2009)

Okay- Aspen has always been a very pickey eater and does not have a huge appetite... so when she was 8 weeks we put her on wellness she had the runs, tried canadie same result. Ended up with royal canine and it worked great and she had firm poop. Now she is 6 months old and I wanted her on a better food so I switched her very slowly about a week and half over to Orijen and of course now her stools are loose. They are not totally runny but loose. So, I really want to keep her on the better food so is there something I can just add to her food to help firm it up?? I personally think it comes from the salmon oils in the food but I figured there must be something to add to her food daily?? Thanks!!


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

I've heard that adding a little canned pumpkin or cottage cheese can help. It seems that a lot of dogs get loose/runny stool on the very rich diets. Maybe try a few different foods until you find something that agrees with her better?


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

How long has the dog been eating Orijen? It may take a while for her to adjust. My dog didn't do well on that product either. We had skin issues.


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Just keep in mind that what is thought to be the best food out there, may not be the best food for YOUR DOG. Do what is best for your dog. Maybe try Acana, it is by the same company as Orijen, just not so much protein.


----------



## summer (Jan 19, 2009)

She has only been on it for about 9 days?? If stools start out loose will they always be loose or can they adjust to the food??


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

May not be the brand.. but the ingredients.

I have one dog that cannot eat chicken, so Orijen with chicken is a no no, but the Six Fresh Fish is what she does well with.

You might review what similarities the foods that upset have in common.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd wait a couple of weeks at least.
You can add in 1-2T pumpkin (plain not pie filling) at each meal - this should be enough to firm things up, if not, don't keep adding in more pumpkin


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Are you overfeeding?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Also measure what you are giving carefully. Wait-she is 6 months? Wondering if she should still be on the large breed puppy? Anyone?

Anyway, my adult dogs on it do not eat much at all to maintain their weight. 

And agree with zyp though mine who doesn't do well on chicken can tolerate theirs well-weird!


----------



## summer (Jan 19, 2009)

No, she actually is not a big eater at all- Usually does not eat the given amount for her weight. I do measure it out but like I said she rarely ever eats all of her food. She is a very laid back pup and does not expel alot of energy thus I guess she doesnt need to refuel as much as other dogs. The vet said her weight is fine although she is definitly a thin dog- I was hoping this orijen would make her want to eat some more and put on some more weight but she eats it the same as she did the Royal canine. I think if I put cheesespread on the food she would probably gobble it up -lol! I actually think she would love a raw diet but with 4 kids I just dont have the time to be making all that food and even with the premade if you read the small print you are suppose to suplement with other raw food so that defeats the purpose. Does anyone know about Bil-jac frozen food?? I thought about combining it but havent found any reviews on quality??


----------



## hipster36 (Jul 15, 2003)

when I switched my 6 yr old GSD to Orijen - I did it slowly (over 1 month). She also had loose stools in the beginning and is now doing A-1 on it. May not be for your puppy though but give it a bit more time.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

agree with above


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I bet it's the ingredients. Maybe try a Lamb formula, but i've give the orijen at least another couple weeks. If still mush, change the protein source to either lamb or fish.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Denali isn't doing very well on Orijen either. But I think with her it's been close to a month. I think maybe it's too rich for her. She'll start with a firm poop and then it ends in cow pie. I'm going to try and start feeding her less maybe? She eats 3 cups a day 3 times a day. If I feed her any less than that, she'll cry at the food bowl. 
She was doing very good on the Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison. Firm poops every time but we switched to something with meat as a main protein source. 
I'd really like to start her on RAW but BF is grumpy about the Orijen that's left (not much). I'm also having a hard time making that leap. We would have to invest in a freezer and scale and start finding RAW sources around here!


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

It's probably due to the high protein content.

I have the same problem with all 3 of my dogs. Without adding 1 TBSP of canned pumpkin, they'd all have perpetual looser stools. However, with adding canned pumpkin they have 100% perfect stools.

I'm currently feeding both the Adult and Large Breed Puppy formulas.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DenaliFofaliShe eats 3 cups a day 3 times a day. If I feed her any less than that, she'll cry at the food bowl.


Wow.. 9 cups per day? That seems like a lot of food. Is that the suggested amount to feed on the bag?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I thought that at first too Lucy Dog, but I'm guessing she means Denali eats 3 cups total per day, in 3 meals of 1 cup each. At least I HOPE so!


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

I would hope so too. I'm sure that's what Denali meant - I don't think an 8 week old could physically stomach 9 cups in 1 day.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Lol! Sorry, I meant 1 cup 3 times a day totalling 3 cups








Is it okay to give canned pumpkin every meal? Or is it like putting a bandaid on a wound that needs stitches?


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

Sure, it's fine to give it with every meal. It's just an additional source of fiber. Just as some people need more fiber in their diet than others, so do dogs. Especially with such a high protein food like Orijen.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks! She's had a loud tummy and cow pies lately so I got her some pumpkin and plain yogurt. I'm also jumping the gun and starting RAW!


----------

